# 5 Vegas.....I am now a believer



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

Heard a lot of praise about 5 Vegas but never really tried them but that changed, well now i see what all the talk is about. I tried the classic, the gold and gold maduro and I LOVE THEM. In fact i just bought a box of 5 Vegas Gold, next purchase will be a box of classic. Really great cigars at a great price, highly recommend them.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

If you can spend the extra $10 bucks, buy the Classic High Primings. Better construction and a sweeter finish, yum! Also check-out cigarbid.com...Until yesterday I saw a QB option for 5 Vegas HP for around $50, or CI has a 35 sticks deal for $75.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I need to get a box of the HP's and I want to try the relic (I dont think I have had one yet)


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Liked them all except the Cask Strength and I was shocked.

I have a five pack and look forward to giving it another go.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

So far the Gold has not impressed me. Maybe they need to rest longer. Have the Relic in the long term storage. Time will tell.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I love the black oily wrappers and chocolatey smell on the gold maduros.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Good sticks, add Miami and Triple-A to you "to try" list, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

These were the first truly premium cigars i tried(had some rolys and sht like that before). Got the historical collection from CI, and the smell of those cigars too a new smoker was heaven, espexcially compared to the crap ide been smoking. Truly like a box of chocolates. oh man were those good back in the day, i was blown away by the cask and AAA. Their whole line is good except the classic. Too bitter IMO. Havent tried any in over a year maybe i gotta revisit some....


----------



## Smooth23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like the classic, cask strength and gold maduro. The rest are just meh to me, at least the ones i've tried.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Give the Miami about a years rest, and you are looking at one heck of a value cigar.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had my first Series "A" last weekend and was really surprised. I loved it!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the gold with the morning coffee, or when I want to take a break from the medium to full maduros. The AAA is very good, and one of my favorites.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Have some Gold Maduro's too.... I'm really beginning to like the Maduro.... Been resting for 2 months. maybe wait a little longer?


----------



## DECigar (Jun 28, 2012)

I really liked the Miami. Considering pulling the trigger on a box.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

DECigar said:


> I really liked the Miami. Considering pulling the trigger on a box.


IIRC those are on closeouts right now. Cheap as hell


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, so maybe my Cask needs some more rest. I love the AAA. Probably my favorite.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You would have to waterboard me to smoke a classic 5 or a Gold..I do like the Miami and have not tried the high primings...


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

rpb16 said:


> IIRC those are on closeouts right now. Cheap as hell


Who is running the closeout?

Thanks!

MB³


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

alexcue said:


> So far the Gold has not impressed me. Maybe they need to rest longer. Have the Relic in the long term storage. Time will tell.


The Gold (IMHO, standard noob disclaimers apply) is kind of sensitive to high RH-I find them best below 65 RH. Also, it's pretty subtle taste-wise - I find them best on a non-full stomach, like in the afternoon.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

My current meager inventory of 83 cigars has 43 5 Vegases of various types and vitolas. In my current order of 43 cigars from the devil site, 18 are 5 Vegas. So I've been a "believer" in that brand for a while! I find them all pretty interesting in their own way. The Gold Maduro is the only one I didn't like, but I have a few more on order to give it another chance. Haven't tried the Relic or the Limitada something or other yet.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Give the Miami about a years rest, and you are looking at one heck of a value cigar.


Oh yeah.

I think I bought 4 boxes last year this time--...I am down to my last two boxes. They are staples for me--gotta replenish soon! As a matter of fact, I am gonna smoke one now!

This is actually one of my favorite Pepin smokes. One year does wonders for this stick. By far this is my favorite 5 Vegas. The Cask aged is rock solid. I actually like the Gold Maduros, again, with a year on them. The A's are solid.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

The "A" series is my favorite, followed by the AAA.

The Gold is good if you want a lighter smoke.

Didn't really care for the Miami much. 

The Relic and the maduro are OK.

I still need to try the Cask and the HP which I do have.

The Vegas cigars are good for the money.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

For me, the AAA and Cask Strength are the best, followed by the Miami and High Primings. I don't think I'll be buying any more, except for the AAA, since my palate craves a more complex and fuller bodied smoke, which the AAA has in spades.

I'm not one to disparage the 5 Vegas line for being a CI house brand, since a lot of people really like them, and I don't care what someone smokes, as long as he enjoys it.


----------



## havana.daydreaming (May 25, 2013)

Having never had one that I can remember I'll have to add them to my gets list. Maybe a sampler off the bid site? I have recently been enjoying medium bodied robusto's with morning coffee, perhaps the Gold's would fit the bill?


----------



## SteakW (May 2, 2013)

I agree. I enjoy the 5 Gold although I found it to be just a tad mild for me. Great burn though and that was only with a few weeks rest so I expect even more the next time I pull one out...which might be right now. I've also got a relic that's resting, can't wait til that's ready. I too recently discovered 5 Vegas and I enjoy Pepin's blends. I really just want to get a couple of every 5 Vegas stick, they're so good! Glad ya like 'em.
Will


----------



## gadawg80 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have smoked 10 or so 5 Vegas in the last 2 weeks and have loved every one.. Several left to try, looking forward to it.. And they are sensitive to RH.. In my current newb status, even I notice differences with diff RHs


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

I finished my last Gold from a what-the-hell impulse box buy... A think they are a very good & well-constructed stick that, admittedly, has a very mild finish. A great go-to smoke for happy hour


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

We recently reviewed the A in perfecto form, and were blown away by the amount of complexity this vitola offered. If you find them, give them a try.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have several floating around in my coolidor from sampler packs but I have yet to smoke one. I may have to pump them up the list after reading this thread.


----------



## Smitty2430 (Sep 27, 2012)

The A or Relic are my favorites. Sounds like I need to try the High Primmings though.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Are they really that good? I have never had one, so I am really asking. The reason being the price point is outstanding.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> Give the Miami about a years rest, and you are looking at one heck of a value cigar.


i did just that last weekend.
a 5 vegas miami with a little over a year on it 

and as mentioned before, the tripple-A and high primings are good too

fwiw... i did not care for the relic, at all.
and the cask strengths was too much cask 

J.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 'A' and 'AAA' as well as the Gold Maduro. Actually those are the only three 5 Vegas lines I have tried and I loved them all. The 'A' typically needs a bit of rest, but that is one of the few cigars that I have noticed significant improvement in within only a few months of resting time. I have a box of them on the way right now. FANTASTIC deals on these cigars from CBID.


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

A while back CI had a deal going where if you bought a box of the HPs they would add on a 10 pack sampler of the different sizes of HP. For the price it was one hell of a deal. Got them aging in the wineador. Great stick for the price IMHO


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Troyboy11771 said:


> Are they really that good? I have never had one, so I am really asking. The reason being the price point is outstanding.


For some they represent really good value. Not the worlds greatest smokes I would argue...


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

I prefer the Perdomo fresco to the 5 vegas golds. Just better flavors I reckon


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

It's good to know that these aren't just a Gimmick, maybe I'll have to pick some up with my next order... I'll probably have to get another humidor too :boohoo:


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tag9485 said:


> A while back CI had a deal going where if you bought a box of the HPs they would add on a 10 pack sampler of the different sizes of HP. For the price it was one hell of a deal. Got them aging in the wineador. Great stick for the price IMHO


im completely kicking myself in the ass for not jumping on that deal


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

inkNcigars914 said:


> im completely kicking myself in the ass for not jumping on that deal


Still there: 5 Vegas High Primings - Cigars International


----------



## roc54 (Jun 3, 2013)

The Gold line compares favorably with Rocky P Vintage 1999 and Oliva Connecticut Reserve. 
The Gold Double Nickel is my favorite smoke. There is just something cool about Box Pressed sticks.

I'm glad I still prefer Mild/Med sticks.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

hmmmmm......I have a triple A on standby and another coming in a sampler this week....I'm ready


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea the 5 Vegas Classic is an outstanding smoke. As a matter of fact, i just nubbed one about 10 minutes ago 

It needs time in the humi to reach its true potential. But after 2 months or so they're good. 6 months and they're fantastic. 1 year and they will WOW you 

I think it's time to pull the trigger on a box  Though i have a box worth in 5 packs in the cooler right now


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

_I really like the gold maduro wrapper, it is IMO one of the best !!!_


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I've only had the Gold but I have the Classic, Cask Strength, and Gold Maduro sitting in my humidor. The Gold is somewhat underwhelming since it is so mild. It's very well constructed and I've given a couple to friends for their first cigar and they enjoy them. I had 2 AAAs aging in my humidor but someone stole them right out of it when I was at school (along with 20 other sticks) so I'm looking to get a couple of those again.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I just smoked my first AAA (since everyone seems to enjoy them), and I stumbled on the most plugged up cigar I've ever smoked. It had this tight knot in the middle of the stick and three huge veins (Running up and down the whole thing on both the wrapper and binder), that accumulated so much tar it charcoaled up made impossible to smoke the 2/3. Other than that...flavor profile was pretty good, smelled of rich liquorice and the smoke had hints of pepper, coffee upfront and a little creamy cocoa on the finish. Once in a while it had a little ashy aftertaste, but it went away quick. Med body and Med-Full Strength.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

The AAA lancero is the first smoke where i've actually tasted maple syrup. Was only for 2 or 3 puffs in the background but that blew me away  Man I should scoop up that box of classics for 69 bucks and get the 15 freebies....


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> The AAA lancero is the first smoke where i've actually tasted maple syrup. Was only for 2 or 3 puffs in the background but that blew me away  Man I should scoop up that box of classics for 69 bucks and get the 15 freebies....


You mean the High Primings? Yes, I would recommend them to anyone, but you don't have to buy a box. You can go on cbid and buy the 15 various sizes samplers alone, I believe last time I checked it was around $23. I my self mish I knew about cbid before buying them from CI. Same warehouse, but way different prices.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

yea way different pricing  I've been looking to get a box of classics anyways. I just went to CI but it looks like theyre giving a lighter now and not the free 15 smokes.

the only HP now is 35 and counting on cbid. damn.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> yea way different pricing  I've been looking to get a box of classics anyways. I just went to CI but it looks like theyre giving a lighter now and not the free 15 smokes.
> 
> the only HP now is 35 and counting on cbid. damn.


Yea, I just saw the price increase on the 15 sticks, but the CI deal does still include them for free when you buy the box.

5 Vegas High Primings - Cigars International


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh see I like the classic because of the Sumatra wrapper. They say the High priming is a "better classic" but how can it have the same profile if the wrapper is different?

I almost bit on this deal but a Nic Habano wrapper can't taste much like a sumatra wrapper. Or can it?


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> Ahh see I like the classic because of the Sumatra wrapper. They say the High priming is a "better classic" but how can it have the same profile if the wrapper is different?
> 
> I almost bit on this deal but a Nic Habano wrapper can't taste much like a sumatra wrapper. Or can it?


Oh, we're talking about two different cigars then. No, the HP tastes nothing like original Classic! The Habano Wrapper gives it a sweeter and smother finish, while the high quality filler brings a bit more flavor to the party. Truthfully, I don't even know why the call it "Classic". They miss lead consumers in my opinion, its a good thing they're still a very good smoke.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant wait to try them! :banana:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

You get so many mixed reviews about these. I should just buy one and try for myself.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks to this thread I gave 5 Vegas another chance after a disappointing encounter with the Gold line. I have a sampler of High Primings, Classic, and Gold Maduro inbound as we speak. Next time I hope to try Miami and Triple A, since that seems to be what people are also raving about.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Regiampiero said:


> Yea, I just saw the price increase on the 15 sticks, but the CI deal does still include them for free when you buy the box.
> 
> 5 Vegas High Primings - Cigars International


i'm tempted to purchase a box, but i don't need/want the sampler pack. anyone care to split it with me?

J.


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

My 5 Vegas gold are on its way to my front door now. reading this makes me wish I bought the HP oh well


----------



## havana.daydreaming (May 25, 2013)

I won a box of "A" Apotheosis from the bid site and I smoked one right off the truck after they sat in a 90+ degree temps on a truck through the weekend. Very good stick, I'm quite impressed and would be willing to try some of their other offerings now!


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 6, 2013)

I like the Gold. It's a straightforward smoke and doesn't change much (at least on the two I tried). It goes great with a cup of coffee. I've also had a couple of the Classics, and to me, they had a BAD aftertaste. The classic skunky cigar aftertaste. I didn't even finish the second one. "Maybe" they would have been better after 6-12 months in the humi. 

Gold is the first box I purchased...that's how much they impressed me, especially at the price. Super smooth, very mild, almost no aftertaste. And the wife didn't make me shower before coming to bed. :bathbaby:


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I just recently bought a box of A's Apocalypse from the devils site for 37 bucks hopefully its a steal lol I heard good thing so im waiting lol


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow thats a good score for 37 bucks. I can't seem to find a deal on the devil lately!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I agree lately it really is hard and idk y I felt bad for getting from the guy in the finnal count but there isnt much u can get for that price other then moderate 5 pack of As and AAA were getting up there if u wanna go check 5 vegas A. Id go look now go under brands some good stuff right now


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

They've got a 5 Vegas sampler/humidor combo on CI right now. 

Lawd!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

craig_o said:


> They've got a 5 Vegas sampler/humidor combo on CI right now.
> 
> Lawd!


It seem like a pretty good deal man


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Amen to that. Wish I had one!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

you talking about that 150 dollar deal? Kinda pricey no?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Go c. Bid. com u can get on for like 40 buck if ur lucky


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

can't find it, mind posting a link?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

alexcue said:


> SHave the Relic in the long term storage. Time will tell.


The Relic is one of my favorite sticks, period. I just picked up a ten-pack on a Free Fall auction on the Devil Site for less than $3 each. Also like the Cask Strength (I see above that one of my fellow Puffers doesn't).

@StogieJim: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/samplers/59361/5-vegas-tradicion-humidor-combo/#p-39611


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I thought it was the $150 one... appreciate it man


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Bob, I thought it was the $150 one... appreciate it man


Glad to help.

I checked CBid and they have the 5 Vegas humidor on there, but it doesn't include any sticks. They had a decent 5 Vegas torpedo sampler, though.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Bob, I thought it was the $150 one... appreciate it man


Sorry l wasn't much help


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Bob, I'll have to check out that sampler too, I've got a few bids going now anyways 

Those cinco's are great everyday smokes


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

Got my first 5 Vegas gold stick in my hand. Not bad at all but let me see how it holds up


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread made me want to bust out the single 5 vegas gold I have in the humi. I think I was gifted this cigar a couple years ago. Decided to smoke it with morning coffee. Not a bad stick at all. I can't think of a time other than first thing in the morning where I'd actually enjoy this, but its pretty good for the balcony/pot of coffee trick 

The classic, as I said before, will always have space in the cooler


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

I hate to be the contrarian ...again. But i tried a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro last night. been sitting for near 3 months in the humi 66%rh. The taste was really really good. But wholly smokes! the burn on this thing was SO wonky. Constant tunneling, smoke was erratic. It was so frustrating because the taste was so much to my liking. I've got 9 more to go in the batch. Hope there's hope in one of them.
I researched this and it seems so common with this Vitola. I know i didn't pay much for them, but the construction is just so lacking.
I'm sure it isn't my humidor, I had a Montecristo Media Noche the previous night and it was absolutely perfect, and it had been sitting in the Humi about 2 weeks less than the Vegas Gold Maduro.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

alexcue said:


> I hate to be the contrarian ...again. But i tried a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Toro last night. been sitting for near 3 months in the humi 66%rh. The taste was really really good. But wholly smokes! the burn on this thing was SO wonky. Constant tunneling, smoke was erratic. It was so frustrating because the taste was so much to my liking. I've got 9 more to go in the batch. Hope there's hope in one of them.
> I researched this and it seems so common with this Vitola. I know i didn't pay much for them, but the construction is just so lacking.
> I'm sure it isn't my humidor, I had a Montecristo Media Noche the previous night and it was absolutely perfect, and it had been sitting in the Humi about 2 weeks less than the Vegas Gold Maduro.


dry-box your next gold maduro, or store it at <65% for a while. it'll perform much better.

J.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> dry-box your next gold maduro, or store it at <65% for a while. it'll perform much better.
> 
> J.


thanks for the advice.... may be worth a shot. Like i said the taste was very good.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> dry-box your next gold maduro, or store it at <65% for a while. it'll perform much better.
> 
> J.


What is 'dry-box'ing? Sure I can find it by searching..maybe it's just leaving it out for a day or something?

I got a couple of these in samplers and had the same problem on both the Gold Maduro and A: erratic burning and didn't seem well put-together. I don't prefer the Maduro wrapper anyway.

However, I also got several Golds though, and loved them. Enough so that I recommended my dad get a box since he likes the really mild smokes. Based on the Golds I also got some High Primings and Classic in the last order and they're resting for a bit now.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> What is 'dry-box'ing? Sure I can find it by searching..maybe it's just leaving it out for a day or something?
> 
> I got a couple of these in samplers and had the same problem on both the Gold Maduro and A: erratic burning and didn't seem well put-together. I don't prefer the Maduro wrapper anyway.
> 
> However, I also got several Golds though, and loved them. Enough so that I recommended my dad get a box since he likes the really mild smokes. Based on the Golds I also got some High Primings and Classic in the last order and they're resting for a bit now.


Dry boxing is storing a stick in lower RH for a day or so before smoking it. Not a zero RH "Dry" box but just a little dryer than normal, like 50 - 60, and again not for more than like a day. And just to give you my $.02, the gold maduro is in fact the worst stick 5 Vegas has to offer, and no amount of dry-boxing or rest can fix them, they straight up blow!. They always burn like crap for me, and they don't taste all that special either. Having said that, I do like the gold, and love the Miami and Triple-A. The classic and HP are pretty meh for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Dry boxing is storing a stick in lower RH for a day or so before smoking it. Not a zero RH "Dry" box but just a little dryer than normal, like 50 - 60, and again not for more than like a day. And just to give you my $.02, the gold maduro is in fact the worst stick 5 Vegas has to offer, and no amount of dry-boxing or rest can fix them, they straight up blow!. They always burn like crap for me, and they don't taste all that special either. Having said that, I do like the gold, and love the Miami and Triple-A. The classic and HP are pretty meh for me.


Thanks for the explanation!

Thinking back, I believe I had 2 of the Maduro Golds and both had problems burning. I'll try the Miami on your recommendation though, especially since I had a good experience with the Golds and I do like the Corojo wrappers.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Reading this post at work, and I just made up my mind.. Went to CI and bought a couple 5 packs(Miami version)... Going to let em rest for a couple of months before I try the first one...


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Dry boxing is storing a stick in lower RH for a day or so before smoking it. Not a zero RH "Dry" box but just a little dryer than normal, like 50 - 60, and again not for more than like a day. And just to give you my $.02, the gold maduro is in fact the worst stick 5 Vegas has to offer, and no amount of dry-boxing or rest can fix them, they straight up blow!. They always burn like crap for me, and they don't taste all that special either. Having said that, I do like the gold, and love the Miami and Triple-A. The classic and HP are pretty meh for me.


Wicked I respect your opinion, I had hope that they would improve. Personally the Gold is not to my liking, the Gold Maduro was much better to my taste buds. I also have the Relic (which i have not tried yet). Was letting them sit another month. Hoping they'd get better and were just to new.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I've got a small sampler I picked up on CBid due in tomorrow. Excited to give them a try after a little rest.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got a box of high primings coming...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

alexcue said:


> Wicked I respect your opinion, I had hope that they would improve. Personally the Gold is not to my liking, the Gold Maduro was much better to my taste buds. I also have the Relic (which i have not tried yet). Was letting them sit another month. Hoping they'd get better and were just to new.


And that is all it is after all, just an opinion. I have a few Relics resting as well, haven't tried one yet. They are kind of a weird, cool shape, so I hope I like em!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> And that is all it is after all, just an opinion. I have a few Relics resting as well, haven't tried one yet. They are kind of a weird, cool shape, so I hope I like em!


FWIW... my opinion on the relic: "did not like" 

J.


----------

